# Recommend a dentist



## quinny (12 Oct 2004)

Hi all

I remember reading a post some time ago with regard to dentists and in particular 'friendly ones'. I'm not keen on visiting the dentist and I can't seem to locate this post, could someone guide me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance

Quinny


----------



## sherman (12 Oct 2004)

*Dentist*

Hi,

I got the name of Dr. Susan Kiely of Fitzwilliam Dental Practice recommended from this site about 2yrs ago. Her no. is 676 1457.

Have been to see her quite a lot for both routine and special stuff, found her to be excellent, if a bit pricey. (Regular check-up is €100). I'm willing to pay the extra because I have a lot more confidence in her than in my previous dentist.

Also, recommended her to seriously dentist-phobic friend who plucked up the courage to see her and now raves about her!


----------



## Marion (13 Oct 2004)

Susan is very professional and personable. She really impressed me on one occasion when after mooching around my teeth for a while she stopped and asked me if there was something wrong. I asked her what she meant. She said, something has happened to you. She said that my mouth was totally stressed and that I had been grinding my teeth. (I had been involved in a accident 2 days previously.) Much better than a fortune teller any day!  

I have great confidence in her as a dentist.

It was Mersey who posted her name here in the first instance over 2 years ago. If you are reading this, Mersey, thanks! 

Marion :hat


----------



## NewUser (19 Oct 2004)

Is there any other good dentists  in south side?


----------



## Jildy (19 Oct 2004)

*Dentist - Southside*

Dr. Robert Gorby in Rathgar is excellent but again not the cheapest. However well worth every cent !!

01-4699596

Jildy...


----------



## mikemeaney (20 Oct 2004)

*Re: Dentist - Southside*

Dr Ada Murphy, Old Bawn/Tallaght is excellent. 451-3453


----------



## ann (20 Oct 2004)

*dentist*

Frankie Lavelle in drumcondra is excellent as well especially for nervous people


----------



## paulocon (21 Oct 2004)

Anyone recommend any good dentists in Drogheda area. 

I'm a total coward when it comes to dentists, ever since I was given an very painful injection into the gum as a child. 

Trying to pluck the courage up, would like someone fairly sympathetic to an cowardly eejit!!!!


----------



## Guggie (22 Oct 2004)

Anyone got prices for private Root Canals and Crowns.
Either here, NI or UK


----------



## REXO (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

Hi
A few months ago the dentist told me to get a mouth guard to stop grinding my teeth in my sleep. I didn't believe him but on closer inspection recently it appears to be be case.  Does anyone know where i can get these mouth guards. Do I get them off  a dentist , pharmacy or dental technician?

Thanks
rexo


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

My wife got one from her dentist.


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

Yep got one too!   Its got  to fit snugly on your teeth at night so an impression is taken and sent off to produce the final gum shield thingy!  Got about 80/90 euro if I remember right.  If done right its comfy enough to wear and sleep in and protect those teeth from grinding!  I have a great dentist in Dublin 6w if anyone interested


----------



## Lyndan (4 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

Harry Kavanagh in Shankill is a great dentist, he is a lovely man, very friendly.  I changed over from a different dentist recently he was based in Killiney - didnt wear gloves when doing any work and had started to get a bit shakey!!


----------



## valc (4 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

Eddie Goggins in Cabinteely. 01 2354631. Good dentist & a very high tech surgery


----------



## sweet bear (4 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

hi 
Regarding dentists, anyone know of any in the castleknock area.. ? Also in references to Frankie lavelle in Drumcondra, if you are gettin a tooth out I would recommend you get put a sleep first its only gets 5mins . a few years back had root canal job done didnt go to well had to have the tooth pulled it hurt a lot ..


----------



## bacchus (4 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

Looks like this thread is turning into the Golden Pages


----------



## Sophia2457 (4 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

Anyone know of a dentist who will give sedation? I've rung a few and have been hooted at - the most they will give is a valium.

Please don't tell me to pluck up courage etc - this is serious phobia time here. Last time I went was in 2000 to Blackrock Clinic for sedation as I couldn't even sit on the seat, let alone get fillings - serious money!!
Oh, and hypnosis didnt work


----------



## tt225 (4 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*



Sophia2457 said:


> Anyone know of a dentist who will give sedation? I've rung a few and have been hooted at - the most they will give is a valium.
> 
> Please don't tell me to pluck up courage etc - this is serious phobia time here.



I had a pretty bad phobia.  Was forced to go about 3 years ago when I got a root canal infection that was enough to keep me awake three nights in a row.  The dentist agreed that sedation was necessary (since I hadn't managed to visit a dentist in the previous 13 years) but he wouldn't sedate me himself.  He got an anaesthetist in from a nearby hospital to carry out sedation and he did the necessary work.  Increased the cost a fair bit, but got me over the phobia.  I've been back a lot of times since without being sedated, though I'm still a nervous patient.  Trust in the dentist (and in the local anaesthetic!) are what have to be built up to kill the phobia.  

As I don't want to contribute to the Golden Pages I'll PM the contact details for that dentist (based in D4) if you're interested in talking to him.


----------



## Sophia2457 (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

tt25
I'd be really interested in getting those contact details - sounds like someone who understands how severe a dental phobia can be.

I know I have something that badly needs attention lurking so would be very grateful.

Good to hear I'm not the only one


----------



## lagel (7 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

yellow pages - no prob with me.  Anyone know of a great dentist in Cork???  I have serious phobia too


----------



## bolg (13 Oct 2006)

*Re: dentist*

Try Niall Daly on the Upper Churchtown Road (opposite the Bottle Tower pub)- if he's still there. 

Back in 1993/94, I had a dentist phobia and hadnt gone to a dentist for about 12 years. My local bus stop was right outside his surgery, so after a lot of psyching up I went to him. He played music on headphones, which I found to be very relaxing.



lagel said:


> yellow pages - no prob with me. Anyone know of a great dentist in Cork??? I have serious phobia too


 
lagel, try Barry Daly in Blackrock - I see him for a check up every 6 months and I nearly enjoy going to the dentist now.


----------



## SlurrySlump (11 Feb 2007)

*Re: dentist*

Does anyone know the name of the dentist in Westland Row area beside the Gingerman pub?  I used him after a recommendation on this site some years ago. Thanks


----------



## damson (11 Feb 2007)

*Re: dentist*



SlurrySlump said:


> Does anyone know the name of the dentist in Westland Row area beside the Gingerman pub? I used him after a recommendation on this site some years ago. Thanks


 The Gingerman's on Fenian Street, so it might be Conor Gallagher you're thinking of.


----------



## SlurrySlump (12 Feb 2007)

Thanks Damson.  That's him.


----------

